
How an information system helped nail Eliot Spitzer and a prostitution ring - transburgh
http://blogs.zdnet.com/BTL/?p=8211
======
aneesh
I wish the article would go into more depth about how FinCEN was used to spot
Spitzer's transactions. Was it a person scanning the database, or some
algorithm the Feds use to identify suspicious transactions? They say that only
transactions exceeding $10,000 are entered in the system -- so then how did
they see that Spitzer had many suspicious transactions just below $10,000?

Pmarca has an a partial transcript of Spitzer's conversations at
<http://blog.pmarca.com/2008/03/life-lessons-fr.html>

